# HTPC mini-ITX Home Theater/2Ch hybrid



## doctorcilantro (Nov 17, 2008)

With the preparations for our 2nd child came the need to move everything out of the listening room, and into the living room, where we never had so much as a TV.

I sold my old HTPC which I had built around a Uneed X11 case and a Q6600 quad core which ran at 3gHz x 4.

My objective was to build a new HTPC with very low wattage, small form factor, 1080P capability, and room for a pro-sumer sound card.

So far, so good.

HTPC: mini-ITX PSILE (125w PSU, 64GB SSD, 5TB SATA ADDONICS, Win7 x64, 1616M self-powered)
GUI: J. River MC14
Audio & Video formats: FLAC/APE/MKV/DVD
Preamp: Peachtree Nova
Power Amp: Eastern Electric 6BM8 power amp (8 watts)
Speakers: Omega 3i & Demp Hemp Sub 
Cables: Yacco, StereoVox, & Clear Day cables
Blu-Ray: Oppo BDP-83
Tuner: Pro-Ject Tuner (mini)
Remotes: Gryation LCD & iPhone 3GS (Rivermote & Intelliremote apps)

*Doing w/o NAS*

Rather than use an NAS and deal with some network load time issues during tagging files I went with an Addonics box where I house 5 1TB drives. I do backups via eSata enclosure manually. The other PCs in the house can use J. River's library server to stream audio or video. Sometimes I use my primary laptop to tag files when the HTPC or TV is in use.

*Zone Control*

I use my iPhone or my Gyration in-air remote to control the PC. The Peachtree Nova has a power amp which feeds the outdoor speakers (outdoor volume control or iPhone). I use the pre-out on the Nova to feed the power amp and the Omega speakers. So if I want to listen outside, I simply make sure my power amp is off and let my son or wife use the TV speakers via HDMI. One of the many amazing tools J. River offers is the ability to use zones. Each zone can be attached to a unique sound device. So my iPhone can access my ASIO EMU 1616M zone while my wife and son watch Planet Earth via the Realtek HDMI zone inside.

*
Home Theater *

I use J. River because it allows my to full customize all my DirectShow filters (codec control) for my video. I can utliize DXVA (graphics hardware acceleration) for most compatible H264 files, but sometimes need to use the CoreAVC codec; MC14 offers the flexibility to make all this work. FFDshow usually takes care of downmixing to 2.0 unless a DVD is playing; I typcailly use the Nvidia codecs but have Dscaler5 is one of the best too.

*The Room*

I still plan on doing some room analysis when I get my calibrated Dayton mic. Using the 1616M currently for both playback & digital RIAA implementation of phonograph input, it should prove useful to test with REW (Room EQ Wizard). The room is very interesting in its geometry. It needs more treatment (we need to get the curtains back up) and maybe some panels, but it's non-symmetrical nature should prove to be friendly for the sonics (definietly a still a little hot right now).


----------



## monsterman (Nov 12, 2009)

I really like the simplicity. How does that video card perform?
And the Peachtree Nova is beautiful in photo's. I wouldn't think a 125 watt power supply could handle everything...figured you would need at least 250 quality watts. Good to know.


----------

